# 7.0, 7.1 boot from installation CD failure (6.4 - OK)



## Quare (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello!

I have Asus N266-C (nForce chipset), Athlon XP 2000+, 512 Mb, Seagate 120 Gb, Teac CD-RW.
Installation of 6.4 goes well from CDs. System works from HDD as well.

The 7th versions act differently.

When booting from 7.1 CD it loads boot, loads kernel, uncompresses it, prints
inflate: (null)
and reboots in a moment. (I'm sure that CD and its content are both correct).

7.0 passes that point and executes kernel but it either fails to mount filesystem from CD (especially in safe mode with PIO4 access) or prints a lot of read errors (and does not mount filesystem either).

When I attach the very same HDD, the very same CD-RW drive and use the same installation CD (7.0) on another computer (Soltek KLE133 based motherboard and Duron 900) the installation goes well.
Then I attach that HDD to the first computer and try to boot - it reboots before boot options menu is shown.

(When GEOM prompt is shown on 7.0 I'm able to mount filesystem from HDD).

What's wrong? What should be fixed to make it work?

Thank you


----------



## Quare (Jan 22, 2009)

Just checked 8.0-HEAD-20090122-JPSNAP - loads correctly.
7.1-RELENG_7-20090121-JPSNAP - no problems.
What's wrong with RELEASE?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 31, 2009)

Sometimes I have problems with RELEASE too. Nothing better than switch to STABLE.


----------



## digitaldeath (Feb 28, 2009)

I am experiencing the same problem on A7 N266-VM with 7.1 cd.

inflate: (null)
and reboots instantly

I am sure the cd is ok because I checked it against md5sums. 
Changed IDE cable, cd-rom drive, no way.
I also flashed the bios rom to the last version: no luck.
I think those motherboards are bu11$h1t. Recent BSD oses may not be compatible because I also tried to boot OpenBSD 4.4 cd and it freezes after loading usb driver...
FYI, Linux runs fine :\

Cheers


----------

